# Tri-Tronics Sport 50 or 60?



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

I am currently looking for an e-collar and looking at either the Sport 50 or 60. The only difference I am aware of is the tone mode on the 60s. I am using my retriever for hunting and like the small transmitter of the sports models versus the large field/pro models. Is there a need for the tone mode or is this just a preference of certain trainers? I am looking for any suggestions since this will be a large expense for me. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Hawkeye Labs (Jun 11, 2004)

Really depends if you are going to use the tone for anything or not. I have trained my dogs to view the tone as a here call in the field. Some would use it as a praise for the dog and others as a warning but I thought it was more effective insaving me from blowing the whistles as much in the field.

I guess if money is a premium I wouldn't recommend the extra cost myself. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I think I am going to go with the Sport 50. I don't need more buttons to confuse me.


----------



## yellrdog (Apr 29, 2005)

Have you considered any of the sport dog collars? I use all TT but have heard alot of good things about them and I realy like the smaller transmitters.


----------

